# Calving season finally started!



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Check this morning with no one looking close, but came home from work to find this heifer hanging out in the weeds. 1 down a whopping 11 to go. We run a bull for 60 days, hoping it will be a quick and painless season!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice looking outfit.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Good looking calf for not even a day old cows look nice to. I have two left and of course the weather Mon went crazy we are up 5-6 inches of rain so far just checked cows still pouring my cows are jelous of you sun and lush green pasture!


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. The spout just shut off 3 days ago, Lake Ontario is up roughly 2' above normal. The pastures are plenty wet but wanted them on fresh grass for calving.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice looking cattle.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Nice looking Herefords. Here if you don't have black caves you get docked.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like you are off to a good start. Nice looking calves and momma cows.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hereford are my favorite beef cows.....they are a most gentle breed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. The Herefords are registered and those mostly go private sale, the couple baldies are from when I originally got into this 8 years ago. They throw nice calves yearly so I can't complain to much.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Nice grass as well.


----------

